# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Makinat me ekzotike te shqiptareve

## Ka Vetem DINAMO

*Nen shembullin e disa temave mbi makinat me ekzotike apo te rralla, qe gjenden ne vendet e huaja, duke qene se edhe ne Shqiperine ame, apo nga shqiptaret jashte saj, prej vitesh disponohen makina jo pak lukzoze;
le te sherbeje kjo teme, qe kushdo qe disponon apo kryen foto mbi makinat me te mira, te bukura e luksoze qe posedohen nga shqiptaret kudo qe ata jane, te mund t'i postoje ketu dhe te diskutojme bashkerisht ne kete teme.*

----------


## ino89

Makinat me lukzoze ne shqiper tani jane Bmw Serie 7 Porch Mercedes Benz Clk  nga keto re rinjte edhe makinat amerikane qe kane filluar te futen keto kohet e fundit

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Hummer H2 dhe H3.BMW serie 7 dhe xd.407;clk;chevrolet;masserati; ZETOR LAMBORGHINI  :perqeshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Altin1

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## flory80

> Hummer H2 dhe H3.BMW serie 7 dhe xd.407;clk;chevrolet;masserati; ZETOR LAMBORGHINI


Qyqa mi gra!
Çere jon kto mer jahu? 
Qeka bo nami zi anejna ka Tirona me!

----------


## Diesel Industry

ka Maserati ne Tirane???????

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ka nje me targe Durresi po 4shifra te njejta targen.

Altin1 fshij fotografite dhe hapi me photoshop dh fshij targat.

----------


## Altin1

> Ka nje me targe Durresi po 4shifra te njejta targen.
> 
> Altin1 fshij fotografite dhe hapi me photoshop dh fshij targat.


c'kaq ti fshij targat, nuk u be qameti

----------


## strange

S'do çuditem po ta shkel me makinë dikush ketë Altini ne semafor.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Altin1

> ka Maserati ne Tirane???????

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Thash ti fshije per arsye PRIVACY po mqs nuk do leri..

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Na divjake ka goxha makina te tilla po nuk mbaj aparatin me vete keshtuqe po i gjej fotografite ne google..

Kjo ka qene shume here dhe kam hip te kjo;


Kete e ka nje pronar i nje pallati 7katesh qe po ndertohet ngjitur me shtepine time.


Si ky jam lodh duke e ngare:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kete e ka nje miku im.


Keto jan shtuar aq shume sa nuk quhen me exotice:


Si kjo ka pronari i Birra Divjaka dhe bashkpronari i fabrikes metalit ne elbasan.MIKU IM DHE KY

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Peugeot 407 jane dy cope._OMG ENDERR E KAM NJE SI KJO FIKS_


Nje vetem si kjo:


Dhe nje fiks si kjo e kam ne lagje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Sapo bera xhiro me kete

----------


## Edi-9/11

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17673055

Benzi i Hajriut me targa KS (S 320 CDI i vitit 2008)

----------


## Edi-9/11

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17579090

BMW X5 tek Bulevardi "Zogu I"

----------


## Edi-9/11

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17576459

A Range Rover in front of Tirana International Hotel

----------


## Edi-9/11

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17553214

Mercedes ML në Rrugën "Qemal Stafa"

----------


## Edi-9/11

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17552645

Porsche Cayenne Turbo në Rrugën "Qemal Stafa"

----------

